# cycling question (aching legs)



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Got a question for all the cyclers on here.
ive been riding to work on and off for about 2 weeks and after about 3 days my legs start to ache like mad. i start walking with a limp. mainly my quads.
i want to know wether i should rest for a few days to recover or carry on at a reduced pace? 

thx


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you warm up and down properly? Is your bike adjusted correctly for your size, seating position and saddle?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Also, how far are you cycling?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I stretch for about 20 mins before getting on it.
im double checking its set up right tomoz. my seat might have to be a little higher but thats it.
its 3.8 miles each way. basically a long steady up hill with downhill and flat on the way there.
steep hill on way bk with opposite of above!
its a mountain bike with fat tyres. gonna wear them out and get new wheels with road tyres 

also can you reccomend where i can can new wheel bearings? want to service it soon.
rolling resistance a bit crap to be honest


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My commute is 6.5 miles and it never got easier. I think, like has been said here my saddle probably needs to be higher.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pain in the muscles is rarely serious, it can be a sign of overtraining. It sounds as if you need to allow the muscles more time to recover.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

recover first off

set your seat correctly

also check your not too far forward or back on the saddle itself...

ride slower and dont over work yourself to start off with or ride at speed in intervals

as for servicing your hubs what make are they?

go for some quality barings if you can get them (internet genuine shimano ones many of the bike shops stock cheap ones which are crap imo)

eg
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/genuine-...-ball-bearings-pack-of-20-000-9121-prod19556/

dont use normal grease as it doesn't provide the hubs with any protection

eg this does

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24446

this website will prove invaluable if your a novice

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help

and this one (the late sheldon was a bit of an excentric but some good info here)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

as for better tyres on a mtb look at Maxxis worm drives


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Possul, post up a few photos of you on the bike (fly-by photos IYKWIM) and we´ll see if there is anything obvious in you bike fit that can be sorted out.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

*Doms*

Some good advise above, seat position is important, when the pedal is at the bottom of the stroke there must be a slight bend left at the knee, reach from stem important for your back, more sit up for commute is better.

In essence though what you have is DOMS, Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness which is something I live with most days (ride around 1-200 miles per week).

It can be a multitued of reasons, my guess is your muscles aren't used to it and are simply sore / repairing. You can make life easier by getting a cheap road bike as it will cover ground quicker and with much less effort, if that's not posible then pump the tires up to just short of the max on the side walls to reduce the rolling resistance and if you have a shock do the same.

If you are warbling along on a mountain bike with big tires with your seat too low then you will work out them quads loads.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I had this when I started cycling again in the summer. Eventually the pain got less and less and now I don't really ache at all after a ride.

Problem I have now is pins and needles plus pain in my right hand. I have ordered some Specialized gloves with gel padding in them to try and help.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Assuming you ride a flat bar, then try something like these, minimadgriff:










Ergogrips.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Take the bike to a local bike shop and make sure you are set up correctly, seat height, handlebars etc, It could be that the bike geometrics are not set up correctly for you.

Then look at potential upgrades for the bike, check tyres & pressure, saddle replacement? ergo grips, upgrade pedals etc 

Then worry about clothing, such as padded shorts, stiffened soled shoes, cleats, baselayers, gloves, hydration issues etc.

Finally if all else fails look at nutrition (glucosamine/chondoitrin for ligaments), supplements (whey protein, multi-vitamin) and physio treatments.

I hope you are not commuting on that lovely cube mountain bike of yours? :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> Take the bike to a local bike shop and make sure you are set up correctly, seat height, handlebars etc, It could be that the bike geometrics are not set up correctly for you.
> 
> Then look at potential upgrades for the bike, check tyres & pressure, saddle replacement? ergo grips, upgrade pedals etc
> 
> ...


If you mean me on my Cube, I am certainly not cycling to work it is a 40 odd mile round trip for me and mostly motorway :lol: It wasn't me who started the thread :thumb:

Not been out on my bike for nearly 2 months as I have been waiting for replacment shocks


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Barchettaman said:


> Assuming you ride a flat bar, then try something like these, minimadgriff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't fit those to my bike! They look horrendous! :lol: My bike is way too cool for those :lol: Hopefully my new gloves will do the trick. :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree they aren´t designed for looks, but they are really nice to have on a flatbar.










These are a bit less fugly.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Tips said:


> Take the bike to a local bike shop and make sure you are set up correctly, seat height, handlebars etc, It could be that the bike geometrics are not set up correctly for you.
> 
> Then look at potential upgrades for the bike, check tyres & pressure, saddle replacement? ergo grips, upgrade pedals etc
> 
> ...


Nutrition should not be the 'if all else fails' option. Nutrition is the first thing you should get right.
What do you think enables the body to recover? Nutrition, that's what.

As others have said, Bike geometry is important too. A good bike fit can alleviate a lot if problems you may suffer.

Think about everything in balance. 
If u want any more info on nutrition just give me a shout

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry old post but just seen it...

As said previously you need to get the right bike fit. This is much more than just saddle position albeit that is one of the most important factors. Ensure your knee pivots directly above the pedal axle otherwise you are putting too much strain on non core muscle groups - which will cause aching, soreness and eventually..injury.

Then once you have the bike set up (loads of guidance online) you need to check your cadence - or how fast/slow you pedal. If you are pushing a high gear your cadence will be slow and it will be hard work. You are effectively strength conditioning your legs....combined with an incorrect seating position you will hurt and could blow a knee in time. Aim for a high cadence in a low gear. This is far more efficient and gets your muscles used to working. It also helps build up mitochondria in the leg muscles which in turn will help you pedal further, for longer and pain free...in time.

If all else fails, rest and recover. You could also be suffering from tight IT bands which effects a lot of leg muscles and most noticably in time, your knee. Stretch it (it's the long muscle at the side of your thigh that goes from hip to knee) or if really bad use a foam roller. This will prevent any knee injury arising if done regularly.

Sorry, bit long winded....

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Barchettaman said:


> I agree they aren´t designed for looks, but they are really nice to have on a flatbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are brilliant to reduce hand numbness and pins/needles etc. I have these exact ones on my marathon MTB. Did the TransRockies with them last year and no hand pain all week....everything else hurt like hell after 7 days...but hands were good 

Cheers :thumb:


----------

